# Soundstream Exact 8" subs!!!



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

I would kill to find a larger version of these again. EXCELLENT old school subs, and BNIB! Not my ad, but I can't keep it to myself 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

I must be getting old, when I saw "old school" I thought they were going to be the original blue Exact 8's.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

What's so special about these?


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

You know...I was thinking it was those too. I got suckered into the "old school" title.

I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

You mean this one?



SOUNDSTREAM EXACT 10 " SUB


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

ou812 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> SOUNDSTREAM EXACT 10 " SUB


Yes, those. $125 isn't bad. I never realized they brought back the Exact name...probably just to ruin it like so many others :-\


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

No, those are 2nd-generation Exact's -- still made in the good 'ol USA. And they sound stellar. (I had a pair of 10"s before and to this day, still my favorite subs)


----------

